

Being a Hipster Wont Save You, Having a Posse Will - michaelabe
http://www.thrsti.com/

======
swombat
[http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-
hack...](http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/how-to-get-your-startup-on-hacker-news)

